# 13/32 drill bit



## Xander (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi. Just got a kit "Jr Gent" (but on opening the pack the instructions are labelled "Newport" )... anyway I need a 13/32 bit. The only one I've been able to find is a Colt for something like $27.

Any ideas where I can get this size drill for less, or is there a close size that works?

Thanks.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 1, 2012)

Local harware store perhaps???


----------



## Xander (Mar 1, 2012)

this seems to be a very odd size. Not even the pen kit suppliers have this size bit.


----------



## wizard (Mar 1, 2012)

Try here for $7.50. Norseman Drill Bit. 13/32

Drill Bits for the Pen Turner


----------



## Xander (Mar 1, 2012)

wizard said:


> Try here for $7.50. Norseman Drill Bit. 13/32
> 
> Drill Bits for the Pen Turner


 
Thank you Wizard. They are in my backyard so... going to place order now.


----------



## Pens By Scott (Mar 1, 2012)

what about the 27/64?


----------



## wizard (Mar 1, 2012)

writeitdown said:


> what about the 27/64?



Same place at $7.90. Norseman Drill Bit 27/64

Drill Bits for the Pen Turner

Edit: Above is the Arizona Silhouette site and they carry excellent Norseman Drill Bits and Sets for the pen maker


----------



## Pens By Scott (Mar 1, 2012)

wizard said:


> writeitdown said:
> 
> 
> > what about the 27/64?
> ...



Great, but I was just thinking if Xander had a 27/64 already. 1/64 should cause to much extra space in the hole?


----------



## Mack C. (Mar 1, 2012)

27/64 = 10.7 mm. 13/32 = 10.3 mm! How about 10.5 mm?


----------



## wizard (Mar 1, 2012)

writeitdown said:


> wizard said:
> 
> 
> > writeitdown said:
> ...



ooops...misunderstood...:redface:


----------



## Justturnin (Mar 1, 2012)

25/64 is what I use on them.
edit:
I miss typed.  I use 25/64 on the Jr Gent 1 as well as a 15/32.


----------



## Xander (Mar 1, 2012)

ok guys.. slow down...

I need 31/64 and 13/32.   not sure where you are getting 27/64 from.

Arizona Shiloutte has both. Not sure about this kit either. Shelf label said "Jr Gent", instructions say "Newport", and the cartridge is damaged. Looks like someone may have been messing with the contents. 

I got this from the local Rockler just to try out before buying a bunch from somewhere better.


----------



## Pens By Scott (Mar 1, 2012)

Xander said:


> ok guys.. slow down...
> 
> I need 31/64 and 13/32.   not sure where you are getting 27/64 from.
> 
> ...



Sorry, I was just pointing out that a 27/64 (which is used on a number of other kits Gatsby, Wall Street, Sierra, Virage) is close to a 13/32 bit (13/32 = 26/64).  So, if you happen to have one around, it could be used in a pinch.  Then it was pointed out that 13/32 is 10.3mm and if you had a metric 10.5mm bit, that would be even closer.

Again, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## ghostrider (Mar 1, 2012)

You might just try Harbor Freight. I use theirs and they work fine for me. Paid $15 for a set of $29. they go up to 1/2" in 1/64" increments. Get the HSS set.


----------



## Xander (Mar 1, 2012)

oh, no confusion. 

Just want to do this right. I have no drills so I'll need to buy new bits for each new kit I get. This could get expensive.

Word of advise... don't buy anything from Rockler (Phoenix). Got 3 kits, 3 sets of bushings. 2 of the kits are either incomplete or parts don't match the intructions. The other kit... the bushings are wrong.
So looks like I have to take everything back and start over.

PS, 3 kits (1 click, 1, soft grip, 1 "Jr Gent"), 3 bushings and a bottle of Novus 2 = $70 

PPS. I'll try HF tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 1, 2012)

*I have them*



Xander said:


> oh, no confusion.
> 
> Just want to do this right. I have no drills so I'll need to buy new bits for each new kit I get. This could get expensive.
> 
> ...


Smitty's pen works has 13/32 drill bits...If Harbor freight or your local hardware store has them, that might be a better way to go.


----------



## randyrls (Mar 1, 2012)

Lowes has the 13/32" 
*DEWALT 13/32" Black Oxide Metal Twist Drill Bit*
    Item #: 353335 |      Model #:               DW1126  G
You can check their web site and enter the nearest store to you to see if it is in stock there.  $7.17

With most of the large suppliers like Rockler, etc, pens are not their major business, so they may or may not be attentive.  If pen supplies is all a supplier does, they are much more likely to pay attention to details.

I would also point out that on several instances, items I returned as defective "found" their way back onto the store shelves.


----------



## bensoelberg (Mar 1, 2012)

ghostrider said:


> You might just try Harbor Freight. I use theirs and they work fine for me. Paid $15 for a set of $29. they go up to 1/2" in 1/64" increments. Get the HSS set.


 
I bought this same set about a year ago.  I don't even bother checking what size bit I'll need before buying a new pen kit.  I just assume that I'll have something that will work.  So far, I've always been right.  :biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Me too*



bensoelberg said:


> ghostrider said:
> 
> 
> > You might just try Harbor Freight. I use theirs and they work fine for me. Paid $15 for a set of $29. they go up to 1/2" in 1/64" increments. Get the HSS set.
> ...


 Until they get over a half inch, I don't worry about it either - if they're US sizes (fractional or letter) I'll have it and if they're metric I'll have something close and when push comes to shove I have my 'drill size tool with the go/no go method. Find the smallest size where the tube goes and use it regardless of what the instructions say.


----------



## BSea (Mar 1, 2012)

Xander said:


> oh, no confusion.
> 
> Just want to do this right. I have no drills so I'll need to buy new bits for each new kit I get. This could get expensive.
> 
> ...


One thing about this hobby is you'll buy several drill bits that you probably never would have otherwise.  I know all kits aren't made the same, but every Jr Gent I've seen uses a 25/64.  If you get the HF bits, you can drill a hole in a scrape piece of wood to see how the tube fits.  Now it may be the kit you bought needs  the 13/32.  Another way is to use calipers to see if the other kit's tube is the same size. (I'm guessing it's a jr. gent)


----------



## Xander (Mar 1, 2012)

BSea said:


> Xander said:
> 
> 
> > oh, no confusion.
> ...


 
OK, trip to HF tomorrow. The set is on sale for $13. Can't beat that.

Now, at Rockler the shelf tag said Jr Gent but the instructions say "Newport". I'm thinking Newport is Rocklers name for the Jr Gent ( but then why is the shelf tag Jr Gent ?)
The BUSHINGS from Rockler are marked JR GENT on the pack but the reciept shows them as NEWPORT BUSHINGS. Yes they fit the tubes.

However, the other 2 kits I got... the shelf tag said use bushing X, so I got X. However, the instructions say use bushing Y.

There has to be something going on with Rockler and their supplier. Re-branding may be causing names / numbers to be not matching.

I'll get it all sorted out.:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## LeeR (Mar 1, 2012)

I normally do not recommend Harbor Freight for tools, but their drill bits are fine. I've got this set shown, but just in HSS, and it is OK. I also have the really large set (115 bit TN set that has letter and number bits also, and it gives me every size I could need.) This 29 bit set is a good starter set to get you many of the bits you'll need for pens. I could also swear I've seen this set for $9.99 in the full page coupons that are in many woodworking magazines, but at $19.99, it is still a good deal.

29 Piece Titanium Nitride Coated Drill Bit Set

Just found the 115 piece set -- this one is great:

http://www.harborfreight.com/115-pi...d-m2-high-speed-steel-drill-bit-set-1611.html


----------



## ghostrider (Mar 1, 2012)

LeeR said:


> I normally do not recommend Harbor Freight for tools, but their drill bits are fine. I've got this set shown, but just in HSS, and it is OK. I also have the really large set (115 bit TN set that has letter and number bits also, and it gives me every size I could need.) This 29 bit set is a good starter set to get you many of the bits you'll need for pens. I could also swear I've seen this set for $9.99 in the full page coupons that are in many woodworking magazines, but at $19.99, it is still a good deal.
> 
> 29 Piece Titanium Nitride Coated Drill Bit Set
> 
> ...


Xander,

  Whenyour there, join the Inside Track Club. I think it's like $29, and they they should give you a $10 gift card. 

With the ITC card, and the coupon, this drill bit set costs $12.99

29 Piece High Speed Steel Drill Bit Set

If they put out another coupon for your lathe within the 90 days, you can then get the money back. Same with your drill press if you got it there. 

Also, When the transfer punch set goes on sale, it will be less than $10 (I think the last ITC price was around $6). 

Now you know why I told you to do this when you got your lathe?:wink:

Just remember to get the coupon on line and print it up before you go so you can get the ITC price. Make sure that when you print it out that you get the UPC code from the coupon on your printout as that's how they key in the discount (DAMHIKT). My HF usually just lets me go with the coupon number, and I never print the coupons anymore, but it may be different with yours.


----------



## Xander (Mar 1, 2012)

ghostrider said:


> Xander,
> 
> Whenyour there, join the Inside Track Club. I think it's like $29, and they they should give you a $10 gift card.
> 
> ...


 
OK. I got the punch set ($under 10) and an 8 piece chisel set ($under 20) yesterday. Oh, and a digital caliper ($under 10). All from HF.

Will look into this ITC thing but I'm not big on that sort of thing. If I can find a coupon sure I'll use it, but last time I applied to a "Savings Club" they wanted to know my whole life history, including Social Security number, bank details, and what color underwear I prefer. This was in-store for a supermarket card. Needless to say I declined. I have a 'thing' about not giving anyone any info about me. Pay cash, stay in the shadows, suspect everyone is out to get you. Big brother (government) has too much info on me as it is so I'm not about to give more to some business who then sells the info to anyone with money. 
Every time you use a shop club card (or credit / debt card) everything you buy, where you bought it from, what time you bought it, and lots of other info goes into a database. This info is then used to build a profile about you. Believe me, someone knows when you last bought ... salt ... and from your shopping history can predict when you will need salt again.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Mar 2, 2012)

I picked up an entire Ryobi set from the big orange store a few weeks ago for like $25 that had 13/32 along with any other standard bit size you'd ever run into for pens...metric is a different story unfortunately.


----------



## randyrls (Mar 2, 2012)

To join the thread;  I have both a 115 piece set of Fractional / Letter / Number bits AND a metric set from 3mm to 13mm in .5mm increments.

For pens, the cheapie sets work fine.  I started doing metalwork so I got a good set of bits.

There is a drill bit size chart in the library here or you can find these all over the internet.  I hang the chart beside my drill press.


----------

